

Tell HN: STS-135 The Final Flight of the Space Shuttle flies today. - noonespecial

Barring bad weather, STS-135 Atlantis will lift off for the final flight of the US Space Shuttle program at 11:26 a.m EDT.
======
noonespecial
We're staying at a local state park just across the river to try to see it go.
My kids are young but I want them to have a chance to see the last flight of
an interesting chapter in American space exploration.

------
brandoncordell
I wish my son was old enough to remember this day. Sadly I'm stuck at work,
across the state with black skies and pouring rain.

~~~
khafra
Yup; sucks to have to watch it on TV from Tampa. There's an Atlas V launch on
August 5, though; those are even cooler in some ways.

~~~
brandoncordell
Thanks for the heads up. I'm over in Spring Hill. I've been here for almost 6
years and never had the chance to get over to the coast and see a launch. Now
that the shuttle program has come to an end, I'm really disappointed I never
made the time.

------
winsbe01
what a cool thing to watch. i got a little teary-eyed, remembering my dreams
of being an astronaut as a kid. but a bunch of people gathered around my cube
at my new desk job, so it wasn't all a sad experience :)

------
AlexCP
It's a sad day

